# No audio options with Elgato HD60S+ in OBS on Mac (screen included)



## squandre_ (May 30, 2020)

My problem is fairly simple: https://imgur.com/ZSY2haR

I have no audio options in the card settings, which I need to select analog audio.

Any ideas what might cause this?

*Sidenote*: I'm also unable to select any other resolution than 1920x1080 when I don't select "Use Preset".


----------



## xuanlam (May 30, 2020)

Just right click in Sources box and create a new Audio Output Capture to get capture your system audio (IF U DONT HEAR ANYTHING WHEN RECORD)


squandre_ said:


> My problem is fairly simple: https://imgur.com/ZSY2haR
> 
> I have no audio options in the card settings, which I need to select analog audio.
> 
> ...


> Try to select Use Preset and then change Input format to other


----------



## squandre_ (May 30, 2020)

I can't do either. It seems a lot of audio options are just missing.


Made a little screencap video, side by side with Game Capture HD to show what's going on and what's unavailable in the settings.









						No audio options in OBS with HD60S+
					

Watch "No audio options in OBS with HD60S+" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## xuanlam (May 30, 2020)

squandre_ said:


> I can't do either. It seems a lot of audio options are just missing.
> 
> 
> Made a little screencap video, side by side with Game Capture HD to show what's going on and what's unavailable in the settings.
> ...


I think U just lost advanced audio option, try to uninstall OBS . Make sure u dont use some Undefined Plugins (Some plugins can cause the problem)


----------



## squandre_ (May 30, 2020)

I've uninstalled everything. Deleted everything, even Game Capture HD, even in the library folder, emptied trash, disconnected the Elgato, rebooted the mac, connected the Elgato again and then installed OBS again.


Still no audio options.


----------



## squandre_ (May 30, 2020)

Also, if I don't first boot up Game Capture HD, I get no sound whatsoever. It like needs to jumpstart the Elgato for it to work kinda in OBS ...

It seems OBS just fails to recognize the HD60S+ entirely. Frustrating.


----------



## squandre_ (May 30, 2020)

After doing some research it turns out that the drivers on mac for the Elgato HD60S+ don't allow accessing that part of the capture card. It only works with Elgato's own Game Capture HD software.

So in other words, tough luck.


----------



## dluxducks (Sep 28, 2020)

I found a workaround for this, it's a bit tedious but reliable.


 My problem was I wanted audio output via analog port on my Switch instead of HDMI. As many people have noted here, those options are not available in OBS. It doesn't even look like OBS can take audio input from a "Video Capture Device" in the sources section. My solution is as follows:

Add the Elgato HD60S+ as a Video Capture Device in the Sources list in OBS.
Add a new Device under "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" section of the Audio settings in OBS (from OBS main settings)
Once the audio is in the Mixer and the video is in the Sources I am able to capture audio only when audio is sent via HDMI. It does not work via analog audio. For this we open Game Capture HD (The elgato software available here https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/downloads)
In Game Capture HD: select the correct device (HD60S+) then go into the settings for this device (looks like a hammer and wrench, see image)
From there you have the option to check "with Analog Audio" which will send the audio via the analog cable instead of the HDMI. (Bonus settings here if you want to modify video too 720p30, 720p60, 1080p30, 1080p60 etc these are options also not available in OBS)
Once you set the audio settings in Game Capture HD you can close Game Capture HD and go back to OBS and you should now see the audio from the capture card in the mixer being recognized with either HDMI or analog audio cable.
I will try to record a video about this and post it.


----------



## OBSquad (Oct 16, 2020)

dluxducks said:


> I found a workaround for this, it's a bit tedious but reliable. My problem was I wanted audio output via analog port on my Switch instead of HDMI. As many people have noted here, those options are not available in OBS. It doesn't even look like OBS can take audio input from a "Video Capture Device" in the sources section. My solution is as follows:
> 
> Add the Elgato HD60S+ as a Video Capture Device in the Sources list in OBS.
> Add a new Device under "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" section of the Audio settings in OBS (from OBS main settings)
> ...



Thanks! I have the same problem so going to give this a go later this week. One question - if you're applying audio settings in the Elgato software, do you also need to set up live streaming (server, keys etc) in that as well or will the settings already in OBS overrride those?


----------



## kukulkankeki (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a similar problem

When I start OBS and want to add Video Capture Device, I don't have any option, only one and that is the camera.

Somebody could help me?

Thank you


----------



## twindux (Oct 20, 2020)

OBSquad said:


> Thanks! I have the same problem so going to give this a go later this week. One question - if you're applying audio settings in the Elgato software, do you also need to set up live streaming (server, keys etc) in that as well or will the settings already in OBS overrride those?


FUnny, I dealt with this just today.  The Elegato software shown above is what tells the HD60S+ to use analog versus HDMI audio output. By default it tries to use HDMI audio....with the setting shown above, the device sends analog output.

I first looked in the video source dialogs, like you did..then discovered it needed to be added as an Audio Capture Device to get the HDMI sound. See attached. Turns out, if one wants to use the HDMI sound from the HD60S+, you need to add a new audio source, and choose the HD60S+ as an audio source. I originally added it as Mic/Aux 5....then decided to instead create a new audio capture source instead...for more flexibility.


----------



## twindux (Oct 20, 2020)

dluxducks said:


> I found a workaround for this, it's a bit tedious but reliable.View attachment 61484 My problem was I wanted audio output via analog port on my Switch instead of HDMI. As many people have noted here, those options are not available in OBS. It doesn't even look like OBS can take audio input from a "Video Capture Device" in the sources section. My solution is as follows:
> 
> Add the Elgato HD60S+ as a Video Capture Device in the Sources list in OBS.
> Add a new Device under "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" section of the Audio settings in OBS (from OBS main settings)
> ...


Look at my post with screenshots above. The answer to getting sound via the Elgato is to add it as an Audio Capture Device or add it to one of the other Mix/Aux mixer options.


----------

